# 360 RC Speedway



## 360 RC Speedway (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello northeast onroad drivers!!!

360 Speedway is a state-of-the-art RC Facility and Hobby Shop. It's a 90-foot long and 40-foot wide Indoor Carpet RC Track located in West Babylon, NY...Flat Screen TV's, top notch hobby shop, over 100 pit spots, and some of the best drivers around. We offer track rentals, and birthday party packages

Check out our website www.360rcspeedway.com, see you there!

Dave Graboski
360 RC Speedway


----------



## 360 RC Speedway (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Guys, here is the 2008-2009 indoor carpet season schedule. See you soon!


----------



## 360 RC Speedway (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Guys, great turnout for our 1st trophy event of the season. There are a few people I would like to give a special thanks to:

-Richard Park for taking awesome pics throughout the day. http://360-rc-speedway.smugmug.com/g...73939779_VHXXH
-Kathy Haynes for volunteering week in a week out for pre race tech.
-Alex Valdes for the awesome race directing and announcing.
-Rob D for assisting customers in the hobby store.
-Mike Haynes for assiting customers in the hobby store and entering drivers into the computer.
-Casey Rertke for the comic relief. http://360-rc-speedway.smugmug.com/g...779_VHXXH-A-LB
-Mike Hanulec for letting random people test drive his world gt car throughout the day.
-Donny and Sal for letting me race on a work day. 
-Oscar for the sounds effects througout the day. Bow chica wow wow! 

And of course thank you all for your continued support!!!


----------



## 360 RC Speedway (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is a promo flyer for this Ocober's trophy race.


----------

